# Minnesota member meet-up?



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

Fellow Minnesotans: While our weather's warm enough for installs, how about getting together to compare notes on systems, listen to each other's stuff, etc. With very few good dealers around, it's hard to hear much of the good stuff. PM me or respond on forum if you like.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

lmfao, & 2 years later, Diyma now has 2 members from Minnesota.

There are NO members from Minn on here. I don't get it either. Maybe it's the cold


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm originally from MN, and would love to meet up, but won't be back for quit some time, and my car is here in Japan...


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

boosted2.7 said:


> I'm originally from MN, and would love to meet up, but won't be back for quit some time, and my car is here in Japan...


MN's a decent sized state

where abouts?


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Stillwater, you?


----------



## 24th-Alchemist (Jun 16, 2011)

I am from Minnesota too. Don't really post much; lurk occasionally. Car is never-ending, ongoing project; meeting w/ other enthusiasts in MN is of interest.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a native, does that count? 

I think a lot of us wised up and moved elsewhere. It would be nice to see more SQ activity in the north-midwestern area though, but it's hard to get into the hobby when half the year is below freezing.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

New Ulm/Mankato


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

I lived in Woodbury and have tons of friends up there, i'll be there soon so when do you guys plan on doing this?


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

postman18ny said:


> I lived in Woodbury and have tons of friends up there, i'll be there soon so when do you guys plan on doing this?



No idea. I bumped a 2 yr old thread haha.

I wanted to know if there was anyone local that could help me tune a MiniDSP


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

millerlyte said:


> I'm a native, does that count?
> 
> I think a lot of us wised up and moved elsewhere. It would be nice to see more SQ activity in the north-midwestern area though, but it's hard to get into the hobby when half the year is below freezing.



I don't mind Minnesota. I do wish I was more north, however. 

I enjoy running the sleds up & down the Minnesota River, but there's really no where else to ride & we don't get "that much" snow down here. If it's going to be -10 out, then there better be a few feet of snow on the ground.


Yeah, the cold sucks. Winter is almost depressing when there's nothing to do cuz it's so freakin cold outside lol


----------



## Spkrboxx (Jul 21, 2010)

I lurk quite a bit also. I am in minnesota though


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

I was there in 2010 but never saw this thread, wish I had because I didn't know anybody who was into sq


----------



## 24th-Alchemist (Jun 16, 2011)

> I wanted to know if there was anyone local that could help me tune a MiniDSP


Not saying I could be much help tuning, but on a note related to miniDSP my first post on this forum may be of interest: link.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

24th-Alchemist said:


> Not saying I could be much help tuning, but on a note related to miniDSP my first post on this forum may be of interest: link.


Wow. That's fantastic!


----------



## Spkrboxx (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an RTA and SMD dd-1 in the tool box.
And I am the helix, kenwood, and bunch of other stuff, rep in the area. Let me know if you local guys are looking for anything. Dont sell a ton of SQ based products, but the helix gear is sick!


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Ick.

Woke up & there's snow on the ground

:/

here I thought I was going to start on my car again


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I live in Hastings. It does suck living up here and only being able to work your car half the year. Not even close to the level you guys are at. 

Later
Justind


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

vwguy383 said:


> I live in Hastings. It does suck living up here and only being able to work your car half the year. Not even close to the level you guys are at.
> 
> Later
> Justind



I'll be at the U soon.

How much you know about vehicles? I'm in need of some (...okay a lot) work on my LegacyGT.

My Trans needs a VB, & clutch pack swap. ...& new bushings & a torque converter.

Power steering needs to be swapped as well as pads & rotors. 

TMIC, UP, DP, sidepipe, kickpipe, up-down pipe all need to be changed.

hehe



Up for it?

Oh & injectors need to be swapped along w/ a fuel pump.

...& I may need a trailer ride to the dyno lol

soooooooooooo?????????????


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> I'll be at the U soon.
> 
> How much you know about vehicles? I'm in need of some (...okay a lot) work on my LegacyGT.
> 
> ...


I could do some of the stuff on your list. Pads, rotors, down pipe. I don't get deep into trannys or engines.

Switching schools?


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

vwguy383 said:


> I could do some of the stuff on your list. Pads, rotors, down pipe. I don't get deep into trannys or engines.
> 
> Switching schools?


Know anyone that's familiar w/ the 5EAT? It'd be nice to do it all at once.

Btw, the VB is a direct bolt on. TC is beyond me. Trans needs dropping anyway to get at the separator plate.


MSU's grad rate for Electrical Engineering is like 20%, lmao it's horrible & I don't want to switch to ME


----------

